# Linework issues



## hyprthecat (Dec 14, 2009)

Heey there, I been trying to improve on it, however each time I add color to it, there seems to be pixelation between the color and the outline, am I choosing a bad file format (PSD) or something; I am using Paint Tool Sai for it, but anywhats what should I do to improve outlines and make em look better?

Thanks.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Dec 14, 2009)

Not sure how Sai works, but if you are using the paint bucket tool you'll have to take a brush and go around the edges where there are pixels missing color. I believe that's what you're talking about anyway.


----------



## hyprthecat (Dec 14, 2009)

yea I think so, an easy way to remedy it is to use smudge at 10% in Adobe CS3 it thickens the lines, though linework I find is one of the toughest things for me.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, I use the paint fill tool thingy for flatcoloring after using the selection tool, It works rather well for me and I don't get much pixelation around the outside but when I do I can usually counter that by selecting the area outside the part i'm coloring and just cutting it. It's hard to explain.

Also another way that works is I line and color it in SAI then save it as PSD and just gaussian blur a copy of the lineart a bit in OC4.5. So there's a few remedies I beleive.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Dec 14, 2009)

hyprthecat said:


> yea I think so, an easy way to remedy it is to use smudge at 10% in Adobe CS3 it thickens the lines, though linework I find is one of the toughest things for me.



Icky. Line smudging. Do you hand ink, or do you have a tablet?


----------



## hyprthecat (Dec 14, 2009)

tablet, a friend of mine told me the ink brush in GIMP does good work in regards to lineart, but for some reason it may be the file formats I am using (PSD / PNG)


----------



## Morumotto (Dec 30, 2009)

Have you tried colouring in your lineart on a layer below the lineart?


----------



## D-Bit (Jan 14, 2010)

(For Photoshop)
-First get your lineart and have it on one layer.

-Go to the channels tab (atop the layers box normally) and select
the 'RGB' and hit the 'dotted empty circle' at the bottom and it will make a crazy looking selection.

-Go to 'Select' at the top, then 'Inverse' 

-Make a new layer above your line art. 

-Go to Edit > Fill and fill it with black or any color you want your lineart to be.

-Make a new layer under your new line art, deselect everythign, and fill it with white or something.

Now you have your line art and background on separate layers. You can 
make layers inbetween for color without having to 'fill' with a paint bucket
and you won't get that 'stuff' between your line and color. Your color
will now be under your lineart.

Now I said all this for a reason. @@

You can now go through with the selection tools and go in and strengthen, correct, and even draw extra to 
your lines. It takes time, but that's what I do to my line-art before I color it. It really makes it look much 
sharper as a final product. I would have never had done this until I saw it's results and now.. I'm addicted
to correcting line-art. Hahah (Also being I use scanned pencils and draw traditional still.)


----------

